# 2010 Turkey



## jcappe (Apr 19, 2010)

Had a great hunt last night. This Tom along with another gave me the slip several times this weekend. I caught up with him last night at 7pm though. Had the wife along for her first sit with me also she was just as pumped as I was. 9 in. beard 1" spurs and 19lbs. Going on the grille tonight!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v396/baggin_bucks/LynDeeTurk.jpg


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats
Nice looking bird!


----------



## deeker (Apr 19, 2010)

jcappe said:


> Had a great hunt last night. This Tom along with another gave me the slip several times this weekend. I caught up with him last night at 7pm though. Had the wife along for her first sit with me also she was just as pumped as I was. 9 in. beard 1" spurs and 19lbs. Going on the grille tonight!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v396/baggin_bucks/LynDeeTurk.jpg



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 19, 2010)

interesting camo lol musta been in the double bull ehhh:monkey:


----------



## Blazin (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice thunder chicken!


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice bird!


----------



## jcappe (Apr 19, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> interesting camo lol musta been in the double bull ehhh:monkey:


Yeah we were blacked out on the top half because of the blind. I usually start out in the blind and then take a layer off and go all camo if I have to move outside of the blind. We film pretty much all our hunts so the blind gives you alot more freedom.

Thanks for the congrats everyone!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 19, 2010)

jcappe said:


> Yeah we were blacked out on the top half because of the blind. I usually start out in the blind and then take a layer off and go all camo if I have to move outside of the blind. We film pretty much all our hunts so the blind gives you alot more freedom.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats everyone!



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh so how bout some footage:monkey:


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 19, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


We like video


----------



## jcappe (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never downloaded or uploaded (whichever one it is) video to a computer.

The one I shot we got all the footage except the shot  he worked into the corner of the blind that had the window closed. I did a unzip and shoot shot. The one I missed on Friday morning is all on film of course. If I can figure out the video thing I will get it on here. Is youtube the easiest way to do the video downloading?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 3, 2010)

Nice bird


----------



## RacerX (May 4, 2010)

You can hunt turkey's at 7 pm? Around here it's 12:00 and go home.


----------

